# EN: to-infinitive / gerund (V-ing) as subject



## getta

hello, 

i need some advice as to how to explain the choice of the gerund over the to + infinitive in the following sentence:

choosing the right word is vitally important.

to choose the right word is vitally important.

there is no context; the sentence is from a QCM (multiple choice questionnaire).

thanks 
getta


----------



## Keith Bradford

Both are perfectly good English and there is no difference in meaning.

_Choosing_ is more current.


----------



## Viobi

I seem to remember being taught the difference was purely formal, and linked to a question of perspective (basically _-ing _implies considering a point in the middle of something and _to _implies directing attention towards something exterior,_ du diable si je me rappelle en quoi c'était pertinent dans ce cas précis_, as my granddad would say).
If you need quite specific grammatical explanations, try Larreya & Rivière, probably the easiest French book to understand on that type of subjects, but unless you're doing English grammar in a French university, you shouldn't need that far-fetched justifications.


----------



## xaipete

I would naturally use the gerund; the infinitive sounds more formal.  However, if the sentence is flipped around, you have to use the infinitive: "it is vitally important to choose the right word."


----------



## Djogs

Bonjour à tous, 

Nouveau sur le site, je voudrais traduire la phrase suivante :
"Réaliser des analyses et prendre part à la production d'information me permettrait d'avoir une meilleure compréhension..."

A quel temps dois-je conjuguer les verbes "réaliser" et "prendre part" ? Dois-je utiliser l'infinitif ou bien la forme -ing ?
Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour transformer un verbe en substantif, on utilise l'infinitif en français, mais en anglais on utilise avant tout le gerund_._

_*Taking* part in […] would allow me to…_


----------



## esperance37

Bonjour, je viens question sur les verbes.
On m'avait dit au collège qu'un verbe sujet était toujours sous la forme "BV+ing" (désolée, je n'ai pas d'exemple). (je crois que pour les verbes compléments, c'est juste une question de collocation).
Sauf qu'en regardant des annales que j'ai faites l'année dernière, j'ai vu "to jaw-jaw is better than to war-war". D'où ma question existentielle : quand est-ce qu'on met "to + BV" ou "BV-ing" pour les verbes sujets ?
Je vous remercie.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Il est exact que c'est la forme en -ing qui est couramment utilisée , même si on trouve parfois l'infinitif en pareille position. Exemple proposé par la grammaire Bescherelle :

Construction peu fréquente  ( mais néanmoins attestée ): To refuse was impossible

Construction  fréquente : Refusing was impossible / it was impossible to refuse.

Il est donc préférable d'employer la forme en -ing beaucoup plus attendue. Mais l'avis d'un anglophone serait interessant.


----------



## lunatrail

Je pense qu'on peu dire les deux, mais la forme en -ing semble plus normale. On utilise "to..." avec les proclamations générales ou importantes. Par example, un philosophe peut dire: "To dance is to be young again." Mais en la langue courante, on dit: "Dancing makes me feel young again." Le premier peut sembler un peu prétentieux dans la vie quotidienne.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

D'accord avec J.F. & w luna. But note that in esperance's example, there's a parallel structure as in "To dance is to be young again", not "to be + adj" as in "To refuse/Refusing was impossible",  so 2 infinitives or 2 gerunds.


----------



## jeremy1511

Hello 

When we use our opinion in a sentence followed by a verbe, we have to use the second verbe in ING ? 

For exemple when, can I say : "In my opinion, leaning English is very important"  or else : "In my opinion,  to learn English is very important" ?

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## HerbertX

Le fait que tu ajoutes "in my opinion" n'influe pas sur le gérondif (the gerund).
Tu peux en effet dire :
It is very important *to learn *English (infinitif)
*or *
*Learning* English is very important (gerund)

et tu ajoutes "in my opinion" dans les deux phrases


----------



## jeremy1511

Donc, quand j'utilise "In my opinion" suivi d'un verbe, il est préférable de mettre la forme to + verbe ou bien verbe + ing ?


----------



## HerbertX

Tu as le choix, comme je t'ai montré au no. 2 :
In my opinion,* learning* E.........
In my opinion, it is important* to learn*.....

Mais, je te le répète, "*in my opinion" n'a rien à voir avec la forme du verbe*.
Tu pourrais dire aussi:
I don't think, learning E....... //it is important to .......
Everybody says, learning E....... // it is important.......
Our teacher says, learning E......... // it is important.....
etc


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme l'a déjà expliqué HerbertX, inclure _in my opinion_ n'influe pas sur le choix entre gerund et infinitif. C'est surtout le fait que le verbe soit utilisé comme sujet qui importe. En français, on utilise l'infinitif pour employer un verbe comme substantif, mais en anglais on utilise principalement le gerund, encore que l'infinitif soit souvent aussi possible, mais moins courant.

_(In my opinion,) *learning* English is very important._


----------



## Sachandréa

[…]
En lisant ce fil, une question me vient à l'esprit: le temps de la phrase peut-il influencer le choix entre to+verbe et verbe+ing ?
Il me semble que la valeur de "visée" de "to" s'accommode mieux du futur ou du conditionnel que la forme en "ing" du verbe.
1. To find a job will certainly be his main concern next year.
2. Finding a job will certainly be his main concern next year.

Dans ce cas, le gérondif est-il aussi le plus utilisé comme cela a été dit précédemment?


----------



## jann

Sachandréa said:


> 1. To find a job will certainly be his main concern next year.
> 2. Finding a job will certainly be his main concern next year.


Pour moi la version avec le _gerund _est beaucoup plus naturelle (je ne l'appelle pas un "gérondif" parce que ce terme de grammaire française représente une structure qui n'est pas équivalente à la structure anglaise).  Je ne pense pas que le temps du verbe influe sur ce choix.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Sachandréa said:


> […]
> En lisant ce fil, une question me vient à l'esprit: le temps de la phrase peut-il influencer le choix entre to+verbe et verbe+ing ?
> Il me semble que la valeur de "visée" de "to" s'accommode mieux du futur ou du conditionnel que la forme en "ing" du verbe...



Je ne pense pas que ce soit le temps futur qui influe le choix mais plutôt *l'ordre des mots*.  Je serais porté à dire : "His main concern next year will certainly be to find a job" mais "Finding a job will certainly be his main concern next year".

Autrement dit : pour le sujet du verbe préférer le gerund, pour l'objet préférer l'infinitif.  Attention, c'est une préférence, pas un règle.


----------



## qaseb

So, nowadays a native speaker would be more likely to say : "Being or not being, that is the question"?


----------



## Keith Bradford

No, because "to be" here *is *a question, not a statement.  _Ought I to be?  Ought I not to be?_

However, in a statement such as "Being Hamlet is a difficult task", yes, you're probably right.


----------

